# New HO Guy



## C&O Railfan (Apr 13, 2012)

I am new to this forum as well as model railroading. I just recently bought my first loco, a Bachmann Spectrum C&O 4-8-2. My great-grandfather was killed on a 2-10-4 T-1 in 1948 from a massive boiler explosion. I would like to model the era and area where this event happened. I hope I can get some guidance here. Right now, I would really like to find a 2-10-4 C&O (preferably DCC ready or equipped) in HO and learn how to make DCC-ready locos operation and sound equipped. Thanks.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

C&O Railfan said:


> I am new to this forum as well as model railroading. I just recently bought my first loco, a Bachmann Spectrum C&O 4-8-2. My great-grandfather was killed on a 2-10-4 T-1 in 1948 from a massive boiler explosion. I would like to model the era and area where this event happened. I hope I can get some guidance here. Right now, I would really like to find a 2-10-4 C&O (preferably DCC ready or equipped) in HO and learn how to make DCC-ready locos operation and sound equipped. Thanks.



You will find a lot of help here, sorry about your Great Grandad ask your Granddad if this is a correct account of the accident.

A copy and paste from, http://www.chaski.org/railfan/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=407

I have just been reading an account of an incident that happened back in May of 1948 that indicates that even the pro's weren't infallable. 
Some others may have seen this same article. It's based on newspaper reports of the incident that happened. I get my information from the Chesapeake and Ohio Historical Magazine of September 1991. Borrowed from a friend. 
The engine involved was a C&O T-1 class (2-10-4) No. 3020
The incident was a massive boiler rupture, apparently due to crown sheet failure. 
Three crew killed. 
Hauling coal to Columbus from Russel KY. 
The train was 156 cars and 12,884 tons
Running about 20 mph. 
Track was a .18% grade. 
Nearby residents thought the explosion was just thunder, as there was a good rain storm going at the time. 
The explosion blew out the superheater tubes out the smokebox. I have here a picture that shows a tangled mass of superheaters.
There was no time for the crew to do anything, so the throttle was still wide open, brake valves in the running positions, and reverser was full in the corner. 
This locomotive was working very hard. 
The engineer, fireman and front, or head end, brakeman were all killed, but not instantly. 
The engineer was lifted out of the cab later, the fireman was found trackside nearby, and the front brakeman was found walking back down the grade. 
About 100 yards away a fence was partially destroyed by the force of the explosion. 
The front brakeman survived long enough to tell something about the incident. 
In the ICC report, it's stated that the force of the explosion tore the rear of the boiler from the slides, and the right guide yoke waist sheet. The rear of the cab was twisted upward and the front of the cab rearward. 
The cab deck was bulged upward and the ash pan was blown out. 
Smoke box front was blown outthrottle box and superheater header were broken from the dry pipe connection in the smoke box and the superheater units were blown forward into a fan shaped exit from the now open smoke box. 
The feewater heater was fount about 345 feet ahead of the engine, and other parts were found in a 150 foot radius.

Also in the ICC report is a statement that the injured brakeman said several times that he "knew it was going to happen" and "the water was too low." 
Also, very telling, is "I told him (the engineer) that he had water and to put some in the boiler." And, "The water was gone!"
The brakeman then stated to his parents at his side in the hospital that "He (the engineer) ran for ten miles on low water."

The engine was later repaired and put back into service. 
These were some big, powerful engines. 
With over 108,000 lbs TE, they were quite powerful. 
It was normal for them to haul trains of over 13,000 tons without help.
All were gone by 1953

In reading this, I get the feeling that the operating crew had run this route before, and perhaps had a habit of trading water for steam to keep up speed on the grade. 
Only, this time the fireman didn't start with as much water as he should have. 
That's the only reason I can come up with, since apparently the fireman and engineer were in agreement to not add water. 
It would be my best guess that not adding water to keep the pressure at or above mawp might not be the best idea. Or, at least not when your'e on an up grade and still can't find water in the glass. 
I seriously doubt they were trying to see how low they could run the water before it'd blow up.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

C&O Railfan said:


> I am new to this forum as well as model railroading.


I welcome you and I know you will find the members informative and helpful. They have been of great assistance to me in my re-entry into this great hobby.


----------



## C&O Railfan (Apr 13, 2012)

I have already read the forum on chaski. My mother was the lady that contributed the extra information to that discussion...


----------



## C&O Railfan (Apr 13, 2012)

I also have that exact edition of the COHS magazine.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

C&O Railfan said:


> I also have that exact edition of the COHS magazine.


OK, Man that was a massive locomotive, does anyone in your family have pictures of that?

They said it was rebuilt, you think that they would have put it to rest in the memory of those who died.

Do you have anything started yet?


----------



## C&O Railfan (Apr 13, 2012)

Yes. My grandfather actually has the original 1948 photographs framed in his train room. Some are similar to those published by COHS with a few others that are different, especially those of crewman working on the train after the incident to get it off the tracks. 

No, I have not started yet. Just bought my first loco and a couple cars. I just plan to put up an oval on a 4X8 sheet of plywood to practice set-up, wiring, DCC, etc..., as I know nearly nothing. The more I read, the more confused I become, especially with wiring. I would like to get a DCC decoder in my loco (DCC ready) but I want one that is for control AND sound. I guess they make these??? But, looking at different manufacturers, they never say for sure.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

C&O Railfan said:


> Yes. My grandfather actually has the original 1948 photographs framed in his train room. Some are similar to those published by COHS with a few others that are different, especially those of crewman working on the train after the incident to get it off the tracks.
> 
> No, I have not started yet. Just bought my first loco and a couple cars. I just plan to put up an oval on a 4X8 sheet of plywood to practice set-up, wiring, DCC, etc..., as I know nearly nothing. The more I read, the more confused I become, especially with wiring. I would like to get a DCC decoder in my loco (DCC ready) but I want one that is for control AND sound. I guess they make these??? But, looking at different manufacturers, they never say for sure.



I know nothing but what I am learning here on DCC and all the stuff that goes with it. Never had any of it with any scale...yet.
Ask away, there are knowledgeable people here that will explain it.

Use the search feature there are a bunch of threads on the subject.
If you can find them, I don't have much luck using our search here. 

How much total room do you have for the layout after you get done practicing?


----------



## C&O Railfan (Apr 13, 2012)

I hear that. Any time I search, I get a million hits that do not answer what I want... So, I just post my questions and the experts tell me my question has been answered a hundred times... Not their fault, because I'm sure it has.

As far as room, I will have as much space as I want in our basement. Space is not an issue for me... Inexperience is....


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

If you give me the make and the model of the engine that you want DCC and sound for I can tell you what parts you will need. I can also tell you if it's going to be easy, medium, or hard to install. I can also help with CV's and programing!
I install and sell Soundtraxx's Tsunami sound decoders and custom LED set up's for lighting.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

C&O,

Welcome to the forum. That's some haunting, sad family history. Nice of you to plan some modeling in remembrance, though.

As you delve ahead, our gang here will be more than happy to help wherever we can.

Regards,

TJ


----------



## C&O Railfan (Apr 13, 2012)

NIMT, the engine is a bachmann spectrum #82503, C&O 4-8-2. What I hope for is a single decoder that I can just plug in for both control and sound, without wiring (I know I may have to mount a speaker).


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

C&O Railfan,
That engine takes the TSU-1000 #826103 and 1" Speaker #810054.
I'll send you a PM.


----------



## SouthernOhioRailroadYT (9 mo ago)

C&O Railfan said:


> I am new to this forum as well as model railroading. I just recently bought my first loco, a Bachmann Spectrum C&O 4-8-2. My great-grandfather was killed on a 2-10-4 T-1 in 1948 from a massive boiler explosion. I would like to model the era and area where this event happened. I hope I can get some guidance here. Right now, I would really like to find a 2-10-4 C&O (preferably DCC ready or equipped) in HO and learn how to make DCC-ready locos operation and sound equipped. Thanks.


i do not know if your still looking to build said model if you need an idea for a C&O T-1 broadway limited has a very good build of a t-1 idk atm if they have the exact loco (by the number) but i do know they have other numbers.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Since the last post was 10 years ago, I'm pretty sure the OP has moved on.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Got another one.


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

*i never looked at the date *


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

The OP was a few years before I joined but it was interesting reading the story about his Great Grandfather. Probably the first old thread I liked.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

blackz28 said:


> *i never looked at the date *


Always a good idea.... especially if you opened the thread from the "Recommended Reading" list. You do get a warning when you post to an older thread, but in my opinion, it's far too subtle and easy to miss.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)




----------

